# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Documenti da conservare per antiriciclaggio forfettario

## acarablu

Ciao a tutti,
ho da poco acquisito un piccolo cliente forfettario ed essendo il primo non so come organizzare la documentazione in modo da essere a norma di legge.
Io ipotizzavo
-incarico professionale
-privacy
-carta id , modulo apertura p. iva  
Non mi viene in mente altro. Voi come vi regolate con i nuovi forfettari che acquisite?
grazie e scusate la domanda da "principiante"  :Smile:

----------


## Franzd70

Il forfettario non ha l'obbligo delle scritture contabili. Per cui se non gli fai consulenza e solo la dichiarazione dei redditi non avresti nemmeno l'obbligo di identificarlo 
Al tuo elenco manca il modulo di identificazione con la tipologia di operazione prestata ed una scheda di valutazione del rischio per l'adeguata verifica della clientela.  
Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Esattore

E' corretto non identificare i clienti forfettari e non tenere il relativo fascicolo?

----------

